# Duyuru > Kültür >  şaman kadınlar ve yönetici kutsal analar

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Yönetici kutsal analar Anadolu’ya Asyadan gelen ün-Türk kültürünün şaman kadınlarıdır. O zamanki din şamanlık ve yönetim de kadın ile erkek arasında paylaşılmakta idi. Kadınların, erkekler kadar sözü geçiyordu. Bu durumu gösteren birçok kanıt vardır.  </SPAN>

* Anadolu Tunç üağına Ait Anadolu’da Kadın Yönetici* Resimler Anadolu Kültepe kültürüne aittir. Louvre (Paris) müzesinde bulunan bu parçalara /*İkiz idol*/ adı verilmiştir. Ama diğer eserler tek iken neden bunlar ikiz oluyor? Nedeni ikiz olmayıp bu iki başın kral ve kraliçeyi simgelediğidir. Onlar eşit yetkilere sahip olduklarından ikiz olarak görüntüleniyorlar. Boyunlarındaki kolye tek bir kolye olup ikilikteki tekliği simgeliyor. İkinci resimde at üstünde seyahat eden bir kadın yönetici görülüyor.  </SPAN>*
**Divriği Külliyesi, Ulu Cami batı kapısı yanında çift başlı kartal* Resimde tek bedenli iki başlı kartal görülüyor. Bunun genelde Rusya simgesi olduğu sanılır. Oysa ki Anadolu Selçuklu eseri olup kökeni en eski simgelere ve imgelere uzanır. Kartalın başlarına dikkatle bakarsanız normal kartal başları olmadıklarını görürsünüz. Başın üzerindeki yükselen tüy manevi yetiyi ve özel gücü simgeler. Dolayısıyla, bu kartal maddi ve manevi gücü kendinde toplamış olan yönetici kral ve eşini simgeler. *
Kral Kraliçe Simgeleri*
 Resimde solda bir Hitit kabartması çizimi ve sağda üin'deki Tang dönemine ait bir süs heykel görülüyor. Hititlerde de kral ve kraliçe eşit hak ve yetkilere sahipti. Bu bakımdan birçok kabartmada ikisi birlikte gösterilmiştir.
Sağda Tang dönemi heykel de aynı şekilde kral ve kraliçeyi simgeler. üinde ejderha veya /*Tüylü yılan*/ daima imparator simgesi olmuştur. İki başlı ejderha da ikili gücün simgesidir. Maya kültüründe kukulkan da tüylü yılandır. Tang dönemi hala kuzey Asya etkisinin önemini devam ettirdiği bir dönemdir. İkili yönetim de ün-Türklerin asıl yönetim şeklidir. Kral dünyevi işlerle, savaşlarla ve avla ilgilenir, kraliçe ise manevi boyutla şamanlıkla ve şifacılıkla uğraşırdı.
şaman geleneğinde kadınların önde olmaları şaman kıyafetlerini de etkilemiştir. Bunu daha önce gördük. Bu geleneğin Tunç çağında (Mü. 3000) yıllarında yaygın olduğunu ama kökenin çok daha gerilere gittiğini biliyoruz. Kadınların yönetimi Mü. 1000 yıllarında sona ermiştir. O tarihlerde ün-Türklerin Anadolu’daki hakimiyeti de sona ermiştir.  İtalya yarım adasındaki Etrüskler daha birkaç yüz yıl, yaklaşık Mü. 200 yıllarına kadar varlıklarını ve dillerini yaşatmışlar, Roma hakimiyeti altına girdiklerinde hem dinlerini, hem dillerini hem de adet ve geleneklerini terk ederek Latin olmuşlardır. Bu kadar rahat ve savaşmadan teslim olmaları tek bir nedene dayanır. O da Roma kültürü de pek farklı olmayıp, başlangıçta aynı kültürün farklı bir kolu durumunda idi. Güçlenip büyüdükçe kendine has bir dil geliştirdi.
Latince incelendiğinde Türkçe ile gramatik yapı bakımından birçok benzerlikler gösterir. Sözcük düzeyinde de Türkçe anlam ve ses olarak birçok benzerlik bulunur. Latince'nin Etrüskçeden nasıl dönüştüğü hakkında size bilgi vermiştim. (Bkz. Asya Kök Dili Kuralları adlı 24 sayılı yazım)

Etrüsk Kralı ve Kraliçesi</B></SPAN> Etrüskler rahatlarına ve konforlarına düşkün bir halktı. Yönetici olarak kral ve kraliçeleri de eşit yetkilere sahipti. Resimde ilginç bir Etrüsk çifti görülüyor. Bunların ikisi de uzanmış durumda ve kral karısının omzuna kolunu atmış. Kadının saç örgüsüne bakın. Tipik Asya ve Türkmen geleneğine göre örgülü. Erkeğin sakalı ve ince bıyığı var. Saçları ise uzun ve daha da ilginç olanı, başlığında iki adet boynuz var.
şimdiye kadar defalarca üzerinde durduğum bu boynuz özelliği doğrudan ün-Türk geleneğidir. Bu konuda artık hiç kimsenin en ufak bir şüphesi olmaması gerekir. Olanlar da lütfen önceki yazılara baksınlar. Bu durumda Etrüsklerin ün-Türk oldukları şüphe götürmez bir şekilde kanıtlanmıştır sanıyorum.
 Kalıyor, yazı ve dillerinin de Türkçe'nin bir miktar dönüşmüş bir lehçesi olduğunu kanıtlamaya. Onu da yaptım sanıyorum. (Bkz. Etrüsk ve Likya yazısı adlı 15 sayılı yazım) 
Etrüskçe konusu henüz kapanmış değildir. Bakın *Johannes Friederirich, Kayıp Yazılar ve Diller*adlı kitabın da ne diyor: (Arkeoloji ve Sanat yayınları, sayfa 184)
İtalya eski çağlardaki gelişmişliğini, dillerinin incelenmesi her dönemde Etrüsklere borçludur. Ama elde edilen sonuçlar, bu girişimin tam bir çıkış noktasına ulaşması için harcanmış çabalara tam karşılık gelmemektedir. Etrüskçenin yorumlanmasıyla ilgili olarak yayınlanmış sayısız makale ve kitaba rağmen, bugün hala bu dilin yorumlanmasının kesin bir sonuca ulaşmış veya ulaşmamış olduğunu söylemek zordur.</I></B>

----------

